
Ask HN: Grep, Awk for Windows Powershell - nitinreddy88
Hi,<p>Windows Powershell if powerful and you can call any .NET function from it. Being developer, my work involves switching between Linux Shell and Windows Powershell. I got used to grep, awk for many years. Is there any package&#x2F;tool which can mimic the same in Powershell without learning new commands
======
herbst
Does WinGW or Gow not work?

